# why cant rabbits eat grass when they would eat it in wild



## ANGELICFERRETS

I know we've domesticated rabbits but why cant rabbits eat grass? When i was a child we had rabbits running free on our lawn eating as much grass as they wanted they were healthy happy rabbits they had a large shed to get away from unreasonable weather. Now as im thinking of getting a couple of rabbits for my daughter it says they should live there life in a hutch or penned in and all it says is to feed hay. I just don't get what the difference is now to 20years ago? Surely its better that they have lots of room and eat the most natural thing to them?


----------



## holly1

Mine did! Just steer clear of anywhere the dog may have had a wee,or anywhere weed killer could have been


----------



## Petitepuppet

ANGELICFERRETS said:


> Now as im thinking of getting a couple of rabbits for my daughter it says they should live there life in a hutch or penned in and all it says is to feed hay. I just don't get what the difference is now to 20years ago? Surely its better that they have lots of room and eat the most natural thing to them?


Where are you getting this info from?


----------



## Kammie

Where ever you got that info its rubbish. Rabbits can eat as much grass as they want, hay and grass is the best thing for them. Only time grass shouldn't be given is if its cut grass from the lawnmower (it starts to ferment almost instantly and can cause a bad belly) but grass pulled from the ground or the rabbit eating straight from the lawn is fine.


----------



## Nonnie

Id burn whatever book that is. What awful info.

Grass is perfectly acceptable, you just have to slowly build the amount they can eat.

The ideal diet for a rabbit is about 70-80% good quality, long strand hay, a small handful of a good quality pellet mix and a selection of fresh foods, with something given every day.

For a pair of rabbits a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft hutch is the minimum requirements, with daily access to a decent sized run (6ft by 6ft min imo) for at least 4 hours. 

Personally, i feed mine a high fresh food/grass diet and ive never had a problem. I just start them off on a small amount and gradually increase it. Never had a rabbit with the runs, never had dental problems.

Grass clippings should be avoided, as should grass from next to roads etc.


----------



## Lollie1515

this didnt ring true to me either, mine would all be very ill as they go out almost every day for about 8/9hours, on the grass.


----------



## ANGELICFERRETS

Oh good, its all over breeders websites/internet & my sister brought a rabbit from not cuts who advised her not to feed it grass! I want to be able to have the rabbit free in my garden during the day and he/she can go in his hutch at night. I have a huge garden brick wall all around and a solid wooden gate, so there's small chance of escape. Obviously for the first few days I will keep it refined to cage till they settle & get used to me then is gradually like to give them the whole garden.
Thanx for your help guys.


----------



## Nonnie

Ugh, i worked for Notcutts for years. The advice they give is appalling, and completely false.
We were told during a training session, that rabbits can live on a pellet only diet! No hay, no fresh food.

Sounds like you can provide a wonderful home. Rabbits are best off in mixed neutered pairs though, as they are highly social animals.

And dont forget vaccinations.


----------



## Nicky10

Some people think that you can only feed rabbits pellets/ dogs dog food no meat etc. Generally people who run the animal food companies strange that. Rabbits do perfectly well on grass. It or hay should be the majority of their diet. Rabbits need a lot of out of cage/hutch exercise at least three hours a day. Free ranging them in your garden with shelter and making sure it's secure should be a great home for them.


----------



## ANGELICFERRETS

. We got our first rabbit yesterday a French lop x dwarf. The plan is to introduce another 1 at the weekend, for the time being she will stay in the hutch till she gets used to us and I'm going to give her grass everyday, then I shall attach a run to the hutch & make it bigger & bigger until there free.
Yes I am getting them vaccinated & etc got to get xeno anyway as I think she's got fleas. Probably panacur her too.
The hutch has also got insect netting over the mesh to keep the nasty flies out.


----------



## Waterlily

Garbage...............


----------



## crofty

ANGELICFERRETS said:


> . We got our first rabbit yesterday a French lop x dwarf. The plan is to introduce another 1 at the weekend, for the time being she will stay in the hutch till she gets used to us and I'm going to give her grass everyday, then I shall attach a run to the hutch & make it bigger & bigger until there free.
> Yes I am getting them vaccinated & etc got to get xeno anyway as I think she's got fleas. Probably panacur her too.
> The hutch has also got insect netting over the mesh to keep the nasty flies out.


I would wait and get her spayed first then introduce a neutered male on neutral gorund for them to bond. Also please dont let your bun free range without supervision, theres birds of prey (buzzards even take piglets so a rabbit is nothing) foxes still hunt in the day and then theres cats. Get them a secured run for when you cant supervise. If your girlie is a french xdwarf she'll grow quite big, a shed or playhouse converted would be better than a hutch and certainly the smallest hutch she should have is a 6ftx2ftx2ft


----------



## ANGELICFERRETS

She's 10weeks old & the size of my cats already I owned dwarf lops before which mixed with my cats fine I'm In a built up area with a brick wall around the whole garden and 2 large dogs! She wouldn't be left out at night & my dogs don't allow strange cats in my garden. I'm not an invalid I've been & worked around animals all my life & being an adult don't need advising about neutering thank you, when she's old enough she will be spayed. I hate seeing animals caged in all the time, I want her to be able to be free and do what comes naturally to her. I've thoroughly researched her breed but just wanted to know about the grass thing as everywhere is read was talking about keeping them enclosed in a hutch, I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't be making her ill by letting her eat all she wants of grass.


----------



## SophieCyde

My rabbit lives on grass all year round [except in snow] and he's healthy as anything. My last rabbit lived on grass its whole life and lived to the ripe old age of 11 , they LOVE grass , mine were never keen on hay unless they don't have grass


----------

